# marine fish



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

hey guys and girls 
quick question 
does anyone have any free marine fish going for free 
all of my hubbys fish have died because of the stupid hermit crab 
he is totally devastated 
so i want to try rebuild his tank for him but i have literally 23p haha
and i want to do it as a surprise for him


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

oh and im in manchester btw


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah,id like free marine fish too.....


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

Berber King said:


> Yeah,id like free marine fish too.....


im just trying to do a nice thing for my partner


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm going to post this on EVERY ad I see with new members asking for free stuff.

Its coming across to me that people simply want something, maybe just an "impulse buy" kinda thing.
"whatevers free, I'll have"

Sorry mate, but when you're new to the forum, people may be nicer to you, but they'll be so hesitant about selling you stuff, let alone giving stuff away to you.
(lets face it guys, its true)

The best thing you can do is research and save up.
For all you know you could get landed with animals that simply can't live together and you simply can't afford to look after/unable to look after.

: victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

a great welcome from you!!

just because you either don't have surplus marine fish or are just nasty, it doesn't mean everybody else does/is


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> a great welcome from you!!
> 
> just because you either don't have surplus marine fish or are just nasty, it doesn't mean everybody else does/is


Me?

Not going to start an argument, but a lot of people on here have been scammed before, people are wary of new people because they don't know if they are legit or not.
And there has been an awful lot of new people asking for free things recently.

If you don't specify what it is exactly you want, for all you know, you could get something that simply isn't compatible.

I wasn't being nasty, I was simply telling the truth.

A post about this sort of thing should be in the classifieds anyway, not here.

: victory:


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> I'm going to post this on EVERY ad I see with new members asking for free stuff.
> 
> Its coming across to me that people simply want something, maybe just an "impulse buy" kinda thing.
> "whatevers free, I'll have"
> ...


not being funny mate but im looking because my partners fish may i add there was about 15 that died wasnt his fault 
im was just simply asking as i (just me) cant afford much as im disabled 
but my partner can 
he is heartbroken just trying to do somthing nice 
thats all 

and im not a new memeber ive been on here for months now and this is the first time ive posted somthing like this


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

ryan1991 said:


> not being funny mate but im looking because my partners fish may i add there was about 15 that died wasnt his fault
> im was just simply asking as i (just me) cant afford much as im disabled
> but my partner can
> he is heartbroken just trying to do somthing nice
> ...


As I said, the best place you can look is the classifieds.


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

ryan1991 said:


> not being funny mate but im looking because my partners fish may i add there was about 15 that died wasnt his fault
> im was just simply asking as i (just me) cant afford much as im disabled
> but my partner can
> he is heartbroken just trying to do somthing nice
> ...



and we wouldnt have anything we couldnt afford
and we wouldnt have anything we cant look after all our animals and reptiles get very well looked after


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> As I said, the best place you can look is the classifieds.


but he (?) doesn't have lots of money!!
classifieds on aquatics are slow and most marine species demand a high price


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> As I said, the best place you can look is the classifieds.


but i fort i was looking for fish so wouldnt fish be on this forum 
my mistake maybe ?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can I possibly ask what your hermit crab has done to make 15 fish die please - what fish did you lose?

If you join places like Salty Box and Ultimate Reef, there are generally people offering bits in the free to good home sections BUT they will quiz you like mad most of the time if you are new there etc and occasionally give preferential treatment to long termers who they have built a trust and rapport with


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

brittone05 said:


> Can I possibly ask what your hermit crab has done to make 15 fish die please - what fish did you lose?
> 
> If you join places like Salty Box and Ultimate Reef, there are generally people offering bits in the free to good home sections BUT they will quiz you like mad most of the time if you are new there etc and occasionally give preferential treatment to long termers who they have built a trust and rapport with


yes the hermit crab had knocked the power head off last night and there wasnt any oxygen in the water all night and obvs we were asleep so didnt know he got up this morning to find all but 1 fish dead 

1 fox face 
1 gobby
8 green chromis
1 cole tang
1 manderine 
1 other tang i dont no 
2 clown fish 
thats the list of what we lost 

my partner is on salty box


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

There is NO way that a powerhead being off for one night or so is going to kill all your fish! I ran lots of marine tanks and never even used powerheads in most!

Makes me want to question what size tank you have, how mature it was, how much liverock you have and what sort of filtration you have!?

Must have been a sodding great big hermit crab as well! A Hawaiian Red Leg maybe?

What are your water stats? (if you dont know them? why would you expect people to sell you their fish, let alone give them to you!?)


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> There is NO way that a powerhead being off for one night or so is going to kill all your fish! I ran lots of marine tanks and never even used powerheads in most!
> 
> Makes me want to question what size tank you have, how mature it was, how much liverock you have and what sort of filtration you have!?
> 
> ...



we took a water test to pets at home and everything was fine 
i dont know about fish but my partner does 
and i aint gonna pretend to know becuase theres no point 
and i was the oxygen that killed the fish


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

You just got stuffed by [email protected] if you didnt walk away knowing exactly what killed them. Were the filters off as well or just the powerhead.

If [email protected] didnt do test in front of you and give you the exact readings for Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate and Salinity written down, then i would discredit what you were told. Get a test kit. If the filters didnt go off as well... it wasnt the oxgen as the filters cause water movement within the tank/surface which creates more oxygen. Therefore if it was just the powerhead... you were lied to. Mind you, you'd be far from being the first.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I definitely agree with Moogloo - there is no way on earth that the powerhead being off for 1 night would kill all of your fish. Can i ask though, had you used any reef putty to secure things in the daytime at all? Also wouldn't see a hermit scaling the glass of a tank ( most tanks are what say 18" tall - anything less than that is way to small for the fish you have in there even if it is 8 foot long IMO ) and removing a powerhead. Was it a sunsun one with suckers rather than magnet? They do tend to have a habit of falling off all by themselves but again, this for 1 night wouldn't cause what has happened.

For your water test, you want to see the results, full test as Moo stated including standard levels and perhaps calcium, PH and one to detect trace metals that may have gotten too high over time?

How do you top up your water levels? do you use premixed water or RO? xx


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

There is no way a hermit crab could kill that many fish in one night just knocking a power head off. Even if anyone would give you free fish witch I doubt unless it was a problem fish they could not sell they wont now knowing there is something badly wrong with your set up that 15 fish have died over night.


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

like i keep sayin i have no idea about the fish world i was just tryingto do somthing nice for my partner 
who has had his marine tank for 5 years 
and before that he has had tropical tanks all his life 

the test got done infront of us but because of my disability i cant remeber what they said 
i cant even remember what i did on tuesday 

im not gonna keep explaining myself 
i honestly dont need to and i wont


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

ryan1991 said:


> like i keep sayin i have no idea about the fish world i was just tryingto do somthing nice for my partner
> who has had his marine tank for 5 years
> and before that he has had tropical tanks all his life
> 
> ...


I understand your trying to do something nice, but there must be something wrong with your set up to kill 15 fish in one night and people are not gonna want to give more fish to a tank that obviously has a big problem also people are gonna want to try and find out what is wrong so the same thing does not happen again, you see we are trying to do something nice to ,for the fish.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Hun, you dont need to say you 'aren't going to explain yourself' after trying to explain yourself to no avail...

I understand you are trying to replace fish.. tbh, you are a far nicer parnter to some lucky bloke than i ever was to mine  if his fish died, i blamed him, made him do his homework then made him pay for not paying attention to his tank.

Im sorry, i forget that sometimes im just a plain bitch sometimes  seriously, im not trying to be harsh, i have to remember that i sound more harsh than i mean it to be..

I could go on about the tank more but like you said, it isnt your problem hun! As for money being tight... i seriously understand how it is... if you have 20p or so then its 20p more than me.. in fact its 5002p cash more than me now i owe my parents £500 for covering MOT on a car worth half that and taking me in when i cant afford to live anywhere but on the streets.

Life is hard and tbh i sound far worse than i am, if you knew me, im the shy quiet one in the corner 

How about getting your other half on this post so we can chat? or how about encouraging him to go to a local MA and getting his water retested and see if they have any other ideas what it might have been...

No point restocking if you dont know what killed the fish in the first place, losing a tank is devastating (i understand that too!) but losing it a second time is just daft.... he will much more appreciate you putting in effort to help him sort it in the long run, then perhaps you can choose new fish together, so it is really both your tank?

We are more than happy to suggest species  I know i have my favourites like McCoskers Flasher Wrasse and TailSpot Blenny etc...

Once again, i am honestly sorry, i cant believe i was so harsh, its just so easy to get annoyed when you cant see people face to face. I dont think i was wrong to question you, just completely wrong in how i went about it.

But im often wrong and i admit that.

Hope things are ok..


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

Moogloo said:


> Hun, you dont need to say you 'aren't going to explain yourself' after trying to explain yourself to no avail...
> 
> I understand you are trying to replace fish.. tbh, you are a far nicer parnter to some lucky bloke than i ever was to mine  if his fish died, i blamed him, made him do his homework then made him pay for not paying attention to his tank.
> 
> ...



hey thank you  
im sorry for having a go its just i find it hard to put down what im thinking into words 
and im being honest when i say i dont have a clue about the fish world 
i can tell you what a fish looks like and does but thats about it lol 

it wasnt anyones fault that i went off on one i get frustrated with myself easly and seems to be happening more often 
sorry for taking it out on all of you 

we took the water sample to a few places in the end and all said the same 
the nitrates was fine 
amonia was a lil high but we expected that because of the dead fish 
and the other things they tested for came back ok aswell 
the things that did survive which were the star fish hermit crabs snails and the snow flake eel which by the way the snow flake eel is for sale llol

i know people are gonna say we are irresponsible now but we did by a arrow gobby becuase we heard they were the hardyest fish to own so we bough one yesterday and he is perfect swimming away and digging himself a lil cave  
everything seems fine though 

but just to let everyone know i would have explained it better if i could but like i said its hard for me to put down in words what i am thinking 

and hey belive it or not im one of those type that sit in the corner and keep myself to myself the quite one lol
thanks again


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Moogloo said:


> There is NO way that a powerhead being off for one night or so is going to kill all your fish! I ran lots of marine tanks and never even used powerheads in most!
> 
> Makes me want to question what size tank you have, how mature it was, how much liverock you have and what sort of filtration you have!?
> 
> ...


What did you use for circulation/filtration then ? if the powerhead was the only source of aeration then it could easily kill off most of the fish overnight ,first one dies starts to decompose bang bang like a load of dominoes, let alone the die back of bacteria at the same time due to lack of aeration.

You are a very strange frustrated girl by the tone of most of your replies on this forum.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

> What did you use for circulation/filtration then ? if the powerhead was the only source of aeration then it could easily kill off most of the fish overnight ,first one dies starts to decompose bang bang like a load of dominoes, let alone the die back of bacteria at the same time due to lack of aeration.
> 
> You are a very strange frustrated girl by the tone of most of your replies on this forum.


Funnily enough, I used filters and sumps... like most people... a powerhead is just for increasing the flow/turnover of water and for stopping dead spots behind rock etc and creating a bit or turbulent water for some corals... its never the only form of 'aeration' as anything that moves water is creating aeration and so as long as the filter was running, their was aeration.

The OP said their water tested fine, even if i did question that for sure... if they had a fish decomposing in the tank enough to wipe out the rest of the fish (but not the inverts!?) then the water wouldnt be testing ok at all.... otherwise i'd have assumed something similar, even without the pump, if one fish died and wasnt removed then it could have wiped them all out but you'd expect inverts to go too.

We have already sorted our differences in opinion with the OP and you are just stirring things up because you dont like me, its of no interest to me because I dont particularly like you either lol. But its the joy of forums, i dont need to like you.

But you are right! I am particularly strange! And yes... people like yourself do frustrate me... credit to you for being reasonably observant...


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi there
Ive only just seen this and Im Ryans partner. I had no idea what this was about but id like to clarify something

I was running a 4x2x2 tank with some large stock, we were running natural filtration (No sump, Skimmer,no external filter) just high flow, Base of the tank there was ive rock rubble topped with fine sand until the rock was completley covered (about 8inches) and LR center structure. There were 4 powerheads in total but only one dual powerhead(1200lph) to create surface movement and aeration. The powerhead was knocked off by a large Hairy red hermit. It was a suction cup type and the cups were starting to go solid from wear so was easily pulled off. Total wipeout. Wit the size of the stock and the lack of oxygen for over 12 hours it killed them, not to mention the deterioration of the dead fish. It was confirmed by three local stores that the water quality was brilliant and that the TDS was low too considering there was no skimmer!

The fish were oxygen starved. I Had that tank running for roughly 3 years. We know why they died but i wanted to clarify as sometimes ryan gets things wrong and sometimes cant express properly due to his condition.


----------



## Scree (Sep 7, 2010)

U get round to restocking again?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

call me dumb , but if you have 15 dead fish in a tank , shouldnt there be ammonia in the water? how can u get perfect water readings with 15 dead fish in it?


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

yes we did manage to restock the tank 
and everythings been absolutly fine since we took the hermit crab to the marine shop


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

ryan1991 said:


> yes we did manage to restock the tank
> and everythings been absolutly fine since we took the hermit crab to the marine shop


Ryan's partner again. If you read previous posts the ammonia was high according to tests, this happened months ago and these things slip my mind i was going off memory but ryan did say there was amonia


----------

